# Tracking down my horses history?



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey guys. My horse is a 18 year old registered thoroughbred mare named Dusky's Fling. I want to find out any information I can about her (racing records, pedigree,pictures,history, bloodlines, breeding records,other records, pictures etc.). I know that she was born Feb. 2, 1990 and that she raced at Tampa Bay Downs. Her breeder was James P. Lowe Sr. and her owner/trainer was Jim C. Blackwood. I really hope someone can help me find out information about them so I can contact them and try to get some more history and information about Dusky. 
Does anybody know of anyway that I can find out some more history on her. I would really like to be able to contact her former owners or find any of the foals she has had, but even just finding some records would be great. Any ideas on how?
I know that there has got to be records/pictures/etc I just have to get my hands on them lol.
I love my girl and just want to find out more about her life.
Any help is greatly appreciated =].


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Whenever I needed to contact former owners for my QH's, I just emailed or wrote a letter to the AQHA with the horses info, asking for the previous owners address. They always gave it to me.

Have you tried contacting the registry that your horse is registered with?


----------



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

oh thats a really good idea. thanks =]
Do you think that The Jockey Club would do that too?


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Heres her pedigree. It says that she also excelled in hunter jumper
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/duskys+fling


----------

